# Bellator 48 Pick 'em



## dudeabides

*Bellator *48 Pick 'em!










Send me a pm by Saturday, Aug. 20th at 8 PM (EDT) with who wins each fight at Bellator FC 48 to compete. The person who picks the most winners right wins 500,000 credits and it's doubled to an even million if they get every winner right. Any ?'s let me know, and if they change a fight you can pick again easy as that!

Here is your fight card:


> Pat Curran vs. Marlon Sandro
> Cole Konrad vs. Paul Buentello
> Seth Petruzelli vs. Ricco Rodriguez
> Juan Barrante vs. Rene Nazare
> Saul Almeida vs. Tateki Matsuda
> Brett Oteri vs. Ryan Quinn
> Andrew Calandrelli vs. Matt Nice
> Nik Fekete vs. Mark Griffin
> Dan Cramer vs. Jeff Nader










*Picks sent by:*

St.Paul Guy
UFC_OWNS
kantowrestler
Bknmax
limba
dudeabides
Rockstar189
SmackyBear


----------



## UFC_OWNS

im in but i say we make a bellator tourney soon for a belt like we do for SF since we get a decent amount of people to sign up, but of course its up to mr dudeabides since he is the man in charge of it all


----------



## kantowrestler

I'm in on this one!


----------



## dudeabides

Dan Cramer has a new opponent, if that changes your mind about picks you can resend them.

http://mmajunkie.com/news/24870/john-clarke-out-dan-cramer-faces-jeff-nader-at-bellator-48.mma


----------



## kantowrestler

Just keep mine the same, either Cramer or his opponent. I can't even remember which one I picked.


----------



## dudeabides

There are only 5 people signed up for this event tomorrow night, so I'll do picks too to give us more competition even though SPG and Bknmax will blow me out of the water I'm sure. Sending a copy of mine to a cool dude that is in the event already.


----------



## kantowrestler

Well it's the summer and people probably aren't used to the Bellator cards just yet.


----------



## Rockstar189

*Pat Curran *vs. Marlon Sandro
*Cole Konrad* vs. Paul Buentello
Seth Petruzelli vs. *Ricco Rodriguez*
Juan Barrante vs. *Rene Nazare*
*Saul Almeida* vs. Tateki Matsuda
Brett Oteri vs. *Ryan Quinn*
Andrew Calandrelli vs. *Matt Nice*
*Nik Fekete* vs. Mark Griffin
Dan Cramer vs. *Jeff Nader *

Not familiar with all the fighters but hopefully Matt Nice isn't so nice. Also I'll take an Almeida over a Matsuda any day!


----------



## kantowrestler

The match between Ricco and Seth intersts me. You have a former UFC champion versus the Kimbo slayer. To me this seems like the closest thing to a freak show that Bellator is putting on.


----------



## dudeabides

The Results




Tateki Matsuda vs. Saul Almeida
*Almeida wins!*








Picked by: *Rockstar189, dudeabides, Bknmax, limba, kantowrestler, UFC_OWNS*


Brett Oteri vs. Ryan Quinn
*Quinn wins!*








Picked by: *SmackyBear, Rockstar189, limba, UFC_OWNS*


Matt Nice vs. Andrew Calandrelli
*Calandrelli wins!*








Picked by: *Bknmax, kantowrestler, St.Paul Guy*


Mark Griffin vs. Nik Fekete
*Fekete wins!*








Picked by: *SmackyBear, Rockstar189, dudeabides, Bknmax, limba, kantowrestler, UFC_OWNS, St.Paul Guy*


Jeff Nader vs. Dan Cramer
*Nader wins!*








Picked by: *Rockstar189*



Rene Nazare vs. Juan Barrantes
*Nazare wins!*








Picked by: *SmackyBear, Rockstar189, dudeabides, Bknmax, limba, kantowrestler, UFC_OWNS, St.Paul Guy*


Ricco Rodriguez vs. Seth Petruzelli
*Petruzelli wins!*








Picked by: *Not a soul*


Cole Konrad vs. Paul Buentello
*Konrad wins!*








Picked by: *SmackyBear, Rockstar189, dudeabides, Bknmax, limba, kantowrestler, UFC_OWNS, St.Paul Guy*


Pat Curran vs. Marlon Sandro
*Curran wins!*








Picked by: *Rockstar189, St.Paul Guy*
​
7 out of 9: Rockstar189
5 out of 9: Bknmax, limba, kantowrestler, UFC_OWNS, St.Paul Guy
4 out of 9: dudeabides, SmackyBear

The winner tonight is Rockstar189 with 7/9 winners right. He wins 500000 credits each for picking this awesome Bellator card better than all of us. He would have won a million instead if only he'd gotten every winner right. 

The easiest fight for us to call was Konrad's decision unsurprisingly, and Seth's big win was the hardest by far.

See you guys next month if you want to do it again. OWNS suggested this be a league with it's own belt like UFC and SF have, as soon as we get ten people signing up for the events on a regular basis it will happen.


----------



## kantowrestler

Sounds good! I'm looking forward to this fight card. It'll be great!


----------



## dudeabides

The results are gonna be in the last post on pg. 1, I'm working on them already because the fights are inbetween the prelims and the main card right now. We all thought Cramer would win, and he dominated the first two rounds only to get TKO'd by a couple uppercuts in the 3rd and he wasn't too happy.


----------



## kantowrestler

Well that is good to hear. My picks so far have been making points.


----------



## dudeabides

They're all wrapped up on pg. 1, congrats to Rockstar189! :cool04:


----------



## UFC_OWNS

well come next event i will be the first ever Bellator Champion just like i was the first bellator cred champ


----------



## kantowrestler

Yeah, when is a Bellator Pickem Champion going to be crowned? I can understand if just like Bellator champions and title shots we have tournaments. Wouldn't that be interesting.


----------



## Rockstar189

Sweet! 

Look forward to any more of these


----------



## SmackyBear

Good job, Rockstar. You even called the Nader upset. Very nice.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah, when is a Bellator Pickem Champion going to be crowned? I can understand if just like Bellator champions and title shots we have tournaments. Wouldn't that be interesting.


if we can get 10 people signed up i think we'll have a tournament next event for the title dudeabides said, looking forward to competing for this belt


----------



## kantowrestler

Yeah, that is true. The only problem I can think of with the a Bellator Pickem tournament would be that there would be very little enrollment. There is very little enrollment as it is.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah, that is true. The only problem I can think of with the a Bellator Pickem tournament would be that there would be very little enrollment. There is very little enrollment as it is.


doesnt matter that much really, but i think if a belts on the line more people will sign up anyways


----------



## kantowrestler

Yeah, that is true. However, I don't think any of this is going to become a reality until after Strikeforce folds. Strikeforce is the major Pickem outside of UFC so it won't happen.


----------



## Rockstar189

Just do all MMA cards. Make a master thread in some other forum and tally all the correct picks over X amount of cards. You can declare winners for each seperate card and maybe have mini-prizes or whatever


----------



## kantowrestler

I had a similar idea as well. Create a General MMA Pickem where cards from other promotions are picked. Sounds interesting yeah?


----------



## Bknmax

Petruzelli with the double hammerfist KO how sick was that


----------



## UFC_OWNS

actually we could make it me vs bknmax for the inaugral title since we were the first cowinners of the bellator pick em while at the same time we can 8 people in a tournament for the no.1 contender, these are just ideas to give dudeabides


----------



## Bknmax

Would we still go by wins only in the tournament?


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Bknmax said:


> Would we still go by wins only in the tournament?


i think probably the winner,the round and the method like the other cpls, and we can do the whole main card and 2 prelims of your choice


----------



## hixxy

Im down for a Bellator pick em. Would have took part in this one if i hadn't been too busy at work this past week.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

next one is in september so thats enough time to organise a good amount of players


----------



## kantowrestler

Yeah, then we will have the usual twelve weeks of fighting going on. I think if Spike decides to go with Bellator this will actually be a good thing for them. They could use that and all their remaining rights to UFC footage to supplement.


----------



## St.Paul Guy

Congrats to Rockstar!

My streak came to an end, but I'm proud of my Pat Curran pick. That dude is for real.

I'm definitely in for any type of Bellator tourney that we do BTW


----------



## kantowrestler

Yeah, it is a good idea. Though I don't think there will be any problems. Anyways it's too bad I didn't do to well this time.


----------



## dudeabides

Ok if you guys want to go vs each other next time instead of the one against them all for credits thing, and do it tourney style to make a champ I am for it too. If we had 3 or less people sign up it would look pretty goofy though, fair warning. The winner can have a belt image fine by me, but if you know how this forum works you would have to be a paid member to place it in your sig. A regular member would have to just image post it everytime he wanted to show it to somebody, heh. 


Bellator 49 works for me if it does for you guys on Sep 10, that's when they are starting the welterweight tourney with Hornbuckle and Killa B in it that I've been looking forward to.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

im down for that dude since ill be the champ


----------



## Bknmax

UFC_OWNS said:


> im down for that dude since ill be the champ


lol I'm down to give you a first loss in Bellator


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Bknmax said:


> lol I'm down to give you a first loss in Bellator


only fair to give you the first shot at me since you tied with me in the first pick em and i beat you in the ufc pick em, gonna get some bling in my sig


----------



## UFC_OWNS

ok dudes i propose an idea, we have an 8 man tourney starting next event, me and bknmax fight for the title in our quarter final and the title can keep changing through the tourney but the winner gets the belt and the tourney title, if we have more than 8 people sign up the people who signed up last face off against eachother to get their record up and they can obviously fight for the title at the end of the tourney if they have the best record.

the reason why its me and bknmax starting off with the title is because we were co winners of the first bellator pick em and won 500k each.


----------



## St.Paul Guy

I don't see why a quarterfinal fight should be for the title... Many people have won pick'ems in the past.

I say winner of the tourney should get the belt.


----------



## kantowrestler

Well if you think about this we can actually work this out like the way Bellator actually does it. We do the first tournament for the title the first part of the season then we do the contender tournament for the next part of the season. If we work it out we might be able to do a third tournament for a contender.


----------



## hixxy

Im down for a tourny


----------



## kantowrestler

Well it looks like we are getting people interested in this.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

tourney is set for next event, me and dude are just figuring out if we are doing this by just wins style or win,method and round style. i chose the latter so theres less draws


----------



## kantowrestler

I think the latter is a more accurate method of determining a pickem. So good thing that it's going to happen. But is this going to be a series of tournaments for one season?


----------



## UFC_OWNS

kantowrestler said:


> I think the latter is a more accurate method of determining a pickem. So good thing that it's going to happen. But is this going to be a series of tournaments for one season?


i think the way we should/could go is one tourney per season with this inaugral tourney to be for the belt and then each season the tourney winner gets a title shot and tourney trophy, but other than the tourneys it will be based on wins and records to determine contenders


----------



## kantowrestler

So we are going to revert back to the format we had after the tournament for the rest of the season? I think we could run a few different tournaments in one season to be honest. Also I think we should also do something during the summer series.


----------

